# Installation ?



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Am installing a Lowrance machine on my KW. Will be mounted on the center console which has a windshield. Will need to be on a mount. Looking at the Ram type that raises the unit above the windshield so that it can be spun to face the bow so it can be seen while fishing from the front deck. My question is how water proof are these units? Since the unit will be above the windshield, it will be subject to spray and wash from heavy seas while running. Understand they are made for boats and should be pretty resistant, but just need a little advice. The unit has four places for connectors, power, transducer, sonar, and ethernet. At this point, only using the power and transducer plugs. Do they make caps for the two not in use so that they are protected? Thanks.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

1.I have never had a water issue in over 20 yrs
2.Not that I have seen.....for bad days>>>>.on the cheap..just get a ziplock bag to put over it on bad days...or have a cover made to fit over it..
boesheild spray for the connections

Never trust waterproof alone..TLC is SOP here


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The units will need to wiped down after use. Most flats skiffs do not have windshields. I would suggest looking at a metal mount instead of a RAM due to the weight and height that you are going to raise the unit. I bought a balzout mount. Bass pro now carries one made of aluminum.


----------

